# Here is a pen for Harry



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry a while back sent me some blanks and kits. I put them into the pen drive for the troops Thanks Harry except this one I seen the clip had Austraila on the clip so I kept it for myself. I did have a green corian all made up but my old timers hit again yet today I could only find one half of the blank that I turned. So I used a nice cherry blank and used a silver center band. Harry didn't notice until I was putting it together that center band was so slim just din't look right to me so sorry substuted the band. But here is a pic of my Austrailan pen. Thanks again Harry.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking pen Mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Glenmore, Harry will like it!

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Nice work Glenmore, keep up the nice turning. Mitch


----------

